# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Làm gì khi máy bay gặp sự cố?

## changtraicuabien

Lịch sử ngành hàng không chứng kiến vụ rơi máy bay gây chết người từ năm 1908, chỉ 5 năm sau khi anh em nhà Wright thực hiện chuyến bay có điều khiển và ổn định đầu tiên trong lịch sử nhân loại. Nạn nhân tử nạn đầu tiên chính là một trong hai nhà sáng chế của ngành hàng không này là Orville Wright.

Các vụ tai nạn máy bay dễ gây sốc nhưng trên thực tế số người sống sót trong các thảm kịch hàng không lại lớn hơn số người chết. Một nghiên cứu của Mỹ cho thấy có 568 vụ rơi máy bay ở nước này trong giai đoạn 1993 – 2000, liên quan đến 53.487 hành khách và phi hành đoàn. Điều ngạc nhiên là 51.207 người trong số này (chiếm trên 90%) đã sống sót. Thậm chí trong 26 vụ tai nạn được coi là nghiêm trọng nhất thì vẫn có hơn nửa số hành khách và phi hành đoàn sống sót.

Nghiên cứu trên cho thấy một điều quan trọng là có rất nhiều khả năng sống sót trong các tai nạn máy bay. Cũng theo cuộc điều tra này, một phần ba những người thiệt mạng do rơi máy bay (chủ yếu là do ngạt khói và cháy) đáng lẽ có thể sống sót nếu thực hiện đúng các chỉ dẫn đề phòng. Dưới đây là những lời khuyên có thể giúp bạn tự cứu mạng mình khi rơi vào một thảm kịch hàng không.

Có kế hoạch

Các nghiên cứu đều cho thấy, việc có một khái niệm từ trước sẽ làm gì trong trường hợp máy bay rơi hoặc hạ cánh khẩn cấp là điều tối quan trọng để sống sót. Trước hết bạn phải lắng nghe các chỉ dẫn về an toàn và đọc tờ hướng dẫn có sẵn trên máy bay. Đây là việc làm đơn giản dễ bị nhiều người đi máy bay bỏ qua, nhưng nếu không chú ý bạn sẽ không thể biết chính xác cách tìm ra lối thoát hiểm gần nhất khi khẩn cấp.
Những chỗ ngồi an toàn

Những chỗ ngồi cạnh lối thoát hiểm thường được coi là an toàn nhất trên máy bay. Nhưng trên trang web của nhà sản xuất Boeing họ coi đây chỉ là “một chỗ ngồi an toàn như các chỗ khác”. Ý kiến chung của những người thường đi máy bay thì cho rằng, chỗ ngồi phía sau phi cơ an toàn hơn. Một số khác lại nghĩ chỗ ngồi ở phần cánh là an toàn vì đó là nơi chắc chắn nhất của máy bay.

Trong khi đó các vụ tai nạn máy bay hết sức đa dạng, đôi khi chỉ những người ngồi ở phía trước sống sót hoặc chỉ những người ngồi ở phần gần cánh còn sống. Năm 2007, tạp chí Popular Mechanics tiến hành nghiên cứu tất cả các vụ rơi máy bay từ năm 1971 để tìm hiểu chỗ ngồi nào trên phi cơ thường có người sống sót. Họ phát hiện những người ngồi phía đuôi máy bay có tỷ lệ an toàn cao hơn. Tỷ lệ sống sót của những người ngồi khu vực này là 69% so với 56% ngồi ở phần cánh và 49% ngồi ở phần đầu máy bay.

 Tỷ lệ sống sót tại các khu vực trên máy bay theo nghiên cứu của tạp chí Popular Mechanics. Ảnh: Telegraph

Tư thế an toàn

Cũng giống như chỗ ngồi, có nhiều ý kiến khác nhau về tư thế hành khách trong trường hợp khẩn cấp để bảo vệ bản thân. Nhưng điều trớ trêu là một trong những tư thế được gợi ý là gập người sát đầu gối lại không thể thực hiện được, nếu hành khách đi hạng ghế phổ thông, nơi mà khoảng không phía trước bạn không đủ rộng để thực hiện tư thế đó.

Trong vụ rơi chiếc máy bay M1 Kegworth năm 1989 có 79 trong số 126 người trên khoang thoát chết. Nhưng nhiều người may mắn này đã bị gẫy gập phần chân dưới đầu gối, do tư thế ngồi duỗi chân hoặc dựa vào phần ghế trước. Do đó trong trường hợp khẩn cấp hãy đặt chân thẳng trên sàn máy bay và đặt hành lý xách tay phía dưới ghế ngồi phía trước để tạo thành một cái đệm giảm va đập chân với ghế.

Nếu có thể bạn hãy thực hiện những biện pháp bảo vệ bổ sung cho phần đầu của mình như sử dụng một chiếc gối. Đồng thời đảm bảo rằng không có những vật cứng và nhọn trong người bạn như bút chì, và giữ vững tư thế an toàn cho đến khi máy bay dừng hẳn.

Bình tĩnh và khôn ngoan

Một trong những việc then chốt có thể giúp bạn sống sót là lắng nghe và thực hiện theo những chỉ dẫn của phi hành đoàn. Nhưng trong trường hợp họ hoặc những người ngồi xung quanh đã rơi vào tình trạng hôn mê, thì bạn phải tự quyết định và hành động. Trong trường hợp tương tự, những hành khách quá sợ hãi thường ngồi yên trên ghế và đợi hướng dẫn. Dù với bất cứ lý do nào bạn cũng phải di chuyển càng nhanh càng tốt khi máy bay gặp tai nạn.

Tránh ngạt khói

Lửa là nguyên nhân chính dẫn tới cái chết của hành khách trong các tai nạn máy bay có người sống sót, nhưng khói còn nghiêm trọng hơn. Chỉ cần hít phải khói trong giây lát cũng có thể khiến hành khách bị bất tỉnh. Do đó hãy tìm mọi thứ có thể tẩm ướt để che mũi và miệng của mình, như khăn mù xoa hoặc miếng vải lót ghế phía sau đầu. Nếu không có sẵn nước hãy tận dụng cả nước tiểu để làm ướt chúng. Đây là vấn đề giữa sự sống và cái chết nên không có thời gian cho lựa chọn.

Rảnh tay

Mọi người thường có những hành động khác thường sau khi tai nạn máy bay xảy ra, một trong những việc đó là cố gắng vơ lấy tất cả tư trang của mình. Điều tối quan trọng là hãy từ bỏ chúng, vì bạn sẽ không có đủ thời gian và tư trang sẽ làm bạn và người khác bị chậm khi thoát ra ngoài. Do đó phải để hai tay mình không phải vướng bận vì bất cứ thứ gì để có thể rảnh tay dỡ bỏ chướng ngại vật khi chạy hoặc che mũi và miệng tránh ngạt khói.

Tuy nhiên cũng tuyệt đối không xô đẩy nhau vì bạn sẽ không thể thoát nhanh hơn khỏi máy bay bằng cách này và khiến mọi thứ càng chậm chạp. Hơn nữa hành động xô đẩy khi thoát thân có thể khiến bạn bị người khác trả đũa. Nên nhớ rằng trong những tình huống khẩn cấp giữa sự sống và cái chết thì người ta thường rất khỏe và hành động xô đẩy có thể khiến bạn bị người khác hạ đo ván.

Di chuyển thật nhanh

“Thời gian vàng” của việc thoát thân trong một vụ tai nạn máy bay thường chỉ kéo dài tối đa khoảng 2 phút. Do đó hãy lắng nghe chỉ dẫn của các tiếp viên và tiến tới cửa thoát hiểm một cách nhanh nhất, đồng thời thoát ra ngoài máy bay mà mất ít thời gian nhất có thể. Bạn có nên dừng lại để giúp đỡ người khác thoát thân không? Điều này tùy thuộc vào bạn cũng như tình huống cụ thể.
Phòng vé máy bay trực tuyến Hoàng Gia châu là đại lý tất cả hãng hàng không việt nam.Quí khách có nhu cầu mua vé xin liên hệ phòng vé máy bay trực tuyến tại :
_104 THÍCH QUẢNG ĐỨC, P.5, Q.PHÚ NHUẬN, HCM_
_TEL:_ *08-39953017* (5 LINE)         _FAX:_ *08-39953379*

----------

